# gravely



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

This gravely is on ebay. I have never seen one like this!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I THINK that's a Clinton engine,on it.I've only seen pics of that model,but I don't remember too much about it.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm the same, Wow, are you going to guy it?


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

It says a briggs ebgine. I dont know. Naw I think I will pass on it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like it'd turn on a dime. Bet it goes for plenty!


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Gravely made a few experimental units over the years. The bad ones died a quick death. One example is the Westchester. What a horrible beast that was.


----------

